# NOIES! Una rosa per Sant Jordi!!!



## RIU

Hola noies, 

Traductora, Mei, Xerinola, Chics, Megane Wang, Betulina, Su123, News, Louhevly, Raynes, Krolaina, Fernita, Rosangelus, SallyB36, Venezuelan Swetetie, Trentina NE, Nuntransaltor, Heidita, Soledad Medina, La reina Victoria i a tota la resta de noies que segur que me'n deixo.

Teniu una rosa i un petó molt fort, ben carregat d'estima i ben decent eh? d'aquells que podem fer a la nostres germanes, a la nostra mare o avia. En quant al llibre -que s'ha de parlar de tot- el feu cada dia, a casa vostra, amb el amics i aquí a WR on es un plaer llegir-vos i aprendre cada dia més de les vostres aportacions. 

Que passeu un bon dia maques!!!

Hoy es San Jorge, así que aquí teneis una rosa y un buen beso cargado de cariño y muy decente vale? de esos besos que podemos dar a nuestras hermanas, a nuestra madre o a nuestra abuela. Es un placer diario el poder leer vuestras aportaciones.

RIU


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Mil gràcies, Riu. Avui és sens dubte una diada molt especial, tot i que seria ideal que, d'alguna manera, Sant Jordi fos cada dia de l'any i que la gent es nodrís més a partir de les bones lectures.

De pas afegeixo que avui fa 26 anys que ens va deixar el mestre Josep Pla i us engresco a llegir-li l'obra... Si estimeu la llengua, estimareu Pla.

Moltes besadetes des del Poble Sec.


----------



## RIU

Ignorava aquest fet -el de la seva mort, es clar- i  ara estic amb Notes per a Sílvia, sempre m'ha agradat la seva forma d'escriure. Recomano començar amb el Quadern gris, es molt entenedor.

Gràcies Trad. ets un pou de ciència!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

RIU said:


> Ignorava aquest fet -el de la seva mort, es clar- i ara estic amb Notes per a Sílvia, sempre m'ha agradat la seva forma d'escriure. Recomano començar amb el Quadern gris, es molt entenedor.
> 
> Gràcies Trad. ets un pou de ciència!


 
Please don't say that. No és pas veritat!  

I sí: jo també recomano començar amb el _Quadern Gris_ i, en acabat, seguir amb els 45 volums restants! Ànims!


----------



## Mei

Riu, moltes gràcies, és un dels dies més macos de l'any! No oblideu passejar pels carrers, eh!

Gent de WR...  llibres i roses per a tothom!!!

Petons!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Riu, thank you very much, is one of the most beautiful days of the year! Don't forget to walk around the streets, ok?

People of WR... books and roses for everyone!!!!

Kisses

Mei



TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Please don't say that. No és pas veritat!
> 
> I sí: jo també recomano començar amb el _Quadern Gris_ i, en acabat, seguir amb els 45 volums restants! Ànims!



Molt bé... m'ho apunto ....


----------



## betulina

Moltes gràcies, RIU! Una rosa i un llibre també per a tu i per a tothom qui disfruti d'aquest dia tan fantàstic!!!

*Bon Sant Jordi* a tothom!


----------



## krolaina

RIU!!

Moltes gràcies pel detall, sempre em quexio de que ningú em regala flors i en rebo una en un dia tan senyalat! M´he emocionat.
* Messatge traduït per la meva amiga Mei. 

Y yo te dedico a ti...hmmm...La Catedral del Mar, que me encantó! (Es que se me olvidó decir a Mei que me tradujese ésto...  ).

Petonets! Carol.


----------



## RIU

De res Mei i Betu, ja sabeu que el plaer es meu.

Krolaina, lo tuyo si que es un buen detalle. Cojo el testigo de tu propuesta. 

Nos vemos.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

RIU said:


> Hola noies,
> 
> Traductora, Mei, Xerinola, Chics, Megane Wang, Betulina, Su123, News, Louhevly, Raynes, Krolaina, Fernita, Rosangelus, SallyB36, *Venezuelan Sweetie*, ...


Hein?   Me llamaron? 

Si tiene algo que ver con rosas y libros, pues, gracias!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Gracias Riu, Que Belloooo!!!
Y a mi que me encantan las Rosa, por qué será  

Un Abrazo!
Saludos 
Rosa


----------



## ampurdan

Quina idea més bona has tingut, RIU, aquí va la meva:


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

Lamento fer tard, però em sumo a la iniciativa, aquí van unes roses blanques.

Lamento llegar tarde, pero me sumo a la propuesta, aquí van unas rosas blancas.

Salut.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Antpax said:


> Lamento fer tard, però em sumo a la iniciativa, aquí van unes roses blanques.


 
Mai no és tard, Antpax! Moltes i moltes gràcies des d'una Barcelona d'allò més primaverenca!


----------



## Laia

La Mei m'ha avisat que aquí s'han donat roses... jo recullo la meva eh? que de tant en tant passo per aquí


----------



## RIU

I tant Laia. Mai s'hi arriba tard a això.

Records.


----------



## Eva Maria

RIU-às,

A hores d'ara ja deuen estar marcides les roses que regalaves! 

Però com que tampoc no vas pensar en mi! Buaaaaaaaaaaa!

Va ser molt bonica aquesta idea teva de les roses virtuals. Ets tot un cavaller Sant Jordi!

Petons,

Eva Maria

PS: Òndia, m'acabo d'assabentar que el mod Ampurdán es mascle! Salutacions, noi! Ell sí que m'ha guardat una rosa vermella al congelador, oi? I l'Antpax una de blanca a l'hivernacle de la seva esplèndida mansió de Somosierra!


----------



## RIU

No et preocupis, aquest proper Sant Jordi te'n prometo dues.


----------

